# Where to start in determining how much to charge for an embroidery piece?



## madevore

I would like to know where to start in determining how much to charge for an embroidery piece. Is there a certain formula everyone uses?


----------



## deChez

Most embroiderers charge by the stitch....actually per 1000 stitches. The per thousand price will have breaks at 10K, etc.

Do a search to find places that offer embroidery, and check out their prices for reference.

My prices are different for customer supplied items than for items the customer is purchasing from me.

If you take customer supplied goods, I suggest you set a minimum order charge.


----------



## lizziemaxine

Jimmy Lamb has a great worksheet that will help you figure out what you need to charge for you work.
Much better, more accurate than charging by the stitch count.
I don't have the link handy but hopefully someone else will jump in with that info.


----------



## AndTees

You're charging for time more than anything. The equipment, labor and supplies generally make up your costs, then it needs to be marked up to pay for rent, insurance, office supplies, marketing... etc... the stuff you need to stay in business.

Pretty easy to get to costs by figuring some depreciation on the equipment, get that to an hourly figure and land on a burdened hourly labor figure. If you are doing this yourself, you can never grow if you don't figure paying someone to do it as a cost.

Make some assumptions on how many stitches per hour you can do in a production environment (include loading garments, thread breaks and those wide columns that end up with a slower sewing rate).

Embroidery supplies (thread, bobbin, backing, topping) will probably work out to $0.05 per 1,000 stitches. Depending on your situation, a commercial single-head machine should work out to something like $0.90 to $1.20 in costs. Figure your mark-up should include about 35% of the retail price... $0.90/.65 = $1.38

That's a process you might try... your mileage may differ.


----------



## skits

Here are the factors we take into consideration:



Quantity
If the design will coming back regularly or is it a one off.... if one off then we will charge them the digitising fee....if qty above 300 pcs then we bear the digitising cost.
Stitchcount.....based per 1000sts but also consider and minimum and maximum price (eg) 2000 sts will fall under the minimum price
who is the client? regular or one off?
Nature of design....sometimes the client may have been defeated to get the logo done exactly as per the artwork by their normal embroiderer and they come to you cos they know you will do a good job....in this case charge a premium for your skills
We have done quantities of over 100,000 pcs...in this case we have a different way to price the embroidery. Eg. our 20 head machine should generate sales of $40.00 per hour....so we work back and calculate what qty can we get out using using the most efficient way of production. So eg in an hour if we can get out 120 pcs per hour then each piece will cost $0.33.
Hope this helps.


----------



## gtgraphics21

I charge $1.00 per thousand stiches. That is pretty much the going rate. Also make sure you charge to digitize the artwork. That price is up to you and depends on the complexity of the design but $20.00 is a good start. 
Here is what I suggest.
Firgure out all your monthly overhead costs. Rent, electric, supplies, and such. Then divide it by 160 (40 hours per week) and that will give you your hourly overhead costs to run.
So just say your overhead is $4.00 and hour, and the design takes 1 hour to complete.
That means you need to make $4.00 per peice to break even. So add that to your garmet price and then add $1.00 per thousand stiches after that. That will pay your wages.
One other tip is that I usually add 50% mark up to the garmet itself jsut to help pay for incedental cost. Hope this helps.


----------



## EnMartian

This might be what Jane was thinking about when she mentioned Jimmy Lamb

What Do I Charge?


----------



## lizziemaxine

EnMartian said:


> This might be what Jane was thinking about when she mentioned Jimmy Lamb
> 
> What Do I Charge?


That is it. I just couldn't remember the link. Thanks.


----------



## mikesmith

EnMartian said:


> This might be what Jane was thinking about when she mentioned Jimmy Lamb
> 
> What Do I Charge?



I downloaded that Jimmy Lamb article and used the information there to generate a price list, Now I know exactly what I'll make on a job after deducting realistic expenses.
Thanks for posting that! I'm not even in the business yet (coming summer 2014) and I'm getting excited. Thanks again.


----------



## AlisonB

And another link you might find useful - 
*http://theembroiderycoach.com/create-profitable-embroidery-price-list/* .


----------



## yuanmachinery

We are one of the manufacturers / exporters and traders of a quality range of Sewing Machines and Embroidery Machines. The machines offered by us are known in the market for their performance, efficiency and functionality.

HERE ARE SOME OF THE PRICE LISTS OF THE MACHINES WE HAVE""

Brother Home Sewing and Embroidery Machines :

Brother PR-1000e Embroidery Machine : $2,670 USD ( 165,808 INR )
Brother PR-650e Embroidery Machine : $2,400 USD ( 148,855 INR )

Brother PC-8500D...$1,220usd ( 75,765 INR )
Brother ULT2003D...$2,599usd ( 161,395 INR)
Brother NV4000D...$1,380usd ( 85,698 INR )
Brother PC6500...$1,800usd ( 111,781 INR )
Brother SE-270D...$700usd ( 43,472 INR )
Brother PR-600...$800usd ( 49,680 INR )
Brother PE170D...$2,300usd ( 142,832 INR )
Brother NV1000...$999usd ( 62,040 INR )
Brother NV1200...$1,980usd ( 122,959 INR )
Brother NV1500D...$1,749usd ( 108,682 INR )
Brother NV2500D...$2,000usd ( 124,279 INR )
Brother PR600II...$944usd ( 58,630 INR )
Brother PE700...$689usd ( 42,793 INR )
Brother PE-180D...$650usd ( 40,367 INR )
Brother PE-150v...$600usd ( 37,265 INR )

Single-Head Embroidery Machines :

Brother PR600IIC...$900USD ( 55,870 INR )
Brother BE-1201B-AC...$1,445usd ( 89,720 INR )
Brother BE-0101B...$770usd ( 47,810 INR )
Brother BE-0901E-AC...$820usd ( 50,905 INR )

Multi-Head Embroidery Machines :

Brother BES-1206B-BC...$2,120usd ( 131,605 INR )
Brother BE-1204C-BC...$2,022usd ( 125,488 INR )
Brother BES-1240BC...$2,120usd ( 131,605 INR )
Brother BES-1262BC...$2,390usd ( 148,252 INR )
Brother BES-1260BC...$2,280usd ( 141,428 INR )
Brother BES-940BC...$2,300usd ( 142,832 INR )
Brother BES-962BC...$2,700usd ( 167,479 INR )
Brother BES-960BC...$2,000usd ( 124,279 INR )

Toyota Embroidery Machines :

Toyota ESP9100 Demo Model 15 needles Embroider Machine : $5,280 USD
Toyota ESP9000 1 Head 15 Needles Embroidery Machine : $3,459 USD
Toyota AD 860 Embroidery Machine : $2,280 USD
Toyota AD 850 Embroidery Machine : $1,900 USD
Toyota AD 830 Embroidery Machine : $1,550 USD
Toyota 820 Single Head Embroidery Machine : $1,280 USD
Toyota ESP 9006 6 Needles Embroidery Machine : $3,125 USD

Baby Lock Embroidery Machines :

Baby Lock BMP8 Embroidery Professional ...$2,570usd ( 159,432 INR )
Baby Lock BMP6 Embroidery Professional ...$2,200usd ( 136,478 INR )
Baby Lock BLG Ellegante...$1,099usd ( 68,185 INR )
Baby Lock BLL Ellageo...$666usd ( 41,320 INR )
Baby Lock BLN Esante...$1,250usd ( 77,548 INR )
Baby Lock BLR2 New Ellure Plus...$3,600usd ( 223,337 INR )
Baby Lock BLR Ellure...$2,800usd ( 173,700 INR )

BARUDAN Embroidery Machines/BARUDAN Embroidery :

BARUDAN V Series Elite XL...$800usd ( 49,622 INR )
BARUDAN V Series Elite Pro...$699usd ( 43,360 INR )
BARUDAN V Series 12 Head...$13,600usd ( 843,610 INR )
BARUDAN V Series 15 Head...$18,700usd ( 1,159,966 INR )
BARUDAN Chenille Single Head BEDYH-SA-1...$977usd ( 60,605 INR )
BARUDAN V Series Chenille Multi-Head 2...$1,300usd ( 80,640 INR )
BARUDAN V Series Chenille 4 Head...$7,900usd ( 490,040 INR )
BARUDAN V Series Sequin - Single-Head...$900usd ( 55,828 INR )
BARUDAN V Series Sequin - 2 Head ...$2,099usd ( 130,205 INR)
BARUDAN V Series Sequin - 4 Head...$6,499usd ( 403,138 INR)

BERNINA ARTISTA Embroidery Machines : 

BERNINA ARTISTA 730E....$2,000usd ( 124,279 INR )
BERNINA ARTISTA 640E...$1,300usd ( 55,828 INR )
BERNINA ARTISTA 630E...$900usd ( 55,828 INR )
BERNINA Aurora 440 QEE...1,000usd ( 62,031 INR )
BERNINA Aurora 430 E...$999usd ( 62,040 INR )
BERNETTE 340 Deco...$700usd ( 43,472 INR )
BERNETTE 330 Deco...$600usd ( 37,265 INR )

BARUDAN V Series Sequin- 8 Head...$7,100usd ( 440,418 INR )
BARUDAN Single Head Golf Bag Machines...$900usd ( 55,828 INR )
BARUDAN 2-6 Head Golf Bag Machines...$5,900usd ( 365,980 INR )

Happy Embroidery Machines :

Happy HCS Series Voyager Compact 1 Head (HCS-1201)...$670usd ( 41,560 INR )
Happy HCA Series Industrial 1 Head (HCA 1501/1201)...$880usd ( 54,587 INR )
Happy HCG Series Industrial 2 Head (HCG 1502/1202)...$1,989usd ( 123,379 INR )
Happy HCG Series Industrial 4 Head (HCG 1504/1204)...$3,700usd ( 229,513 INR )
Happy HCG Series Industrial 6 Head (HCG 1506/1206)...$7,000usd ( 434,216 INR )
Happy HCG Series Industrial 8 Head (HCG 1508/1208)...$8,200usd ( 508,653 INR )
Happy HCM Series Industrial 12 Head (HCM 1512/1212)...$13,800usd ( 856,025 INR )

TAJIMA Embroidery Machines :

TFGN-1212/550x345, 12 Head...$4,000usd ( 248,1201 INR )
TFGN-1212/550x400, 12 Head...$4,600usd ( 285,339 INR )
TFGN-1212/550x480, 12 Head...$4,800usd ( 297,745 INR)
TFGN-1510/550x400, 10 Head...$5,200usd ( 322,556 INR )
TFGN-915/550x275, 15 Head...$5,000usd ( 310,150 INR)
TFGN-915/550x400, 15 Head...$5,300usd ( 328,759 INR )
TFGN-918/550x330, 18 Head...$5,700usd ( 353,571 INR )
TFGN-918/550x400, 18 Head...$5,900usd ( 365,979 INR )
TFGN-C1510/450x460, 10 Head...$3,890usd ( 241,298 INR )
TFGN-C1510/450x530, 10 Head...$4,000usd ( 248,1201 INR )
TFGN-C1512/450x360, 12 Head...$4,400usd ( 272,932 INR)
TFGN-C1512/450x400, 12 Head...$4,700usd ( 291,543 INR )
TFGN-C1512/450x460, 12 Head...$4,980usd ( 308,911 INR )
TFGN-620/550x200W, 20 Head...$5,100usd ( 316,355 INR )
TFGN-920/550x275W, 20 Head...$5,800usd ( 359,776 INR )
TFGN-920/550X330, 20 Head...$5,900usd ( 365,979 INR )
TFGN-920/550x360, 20 Head...$6,000usd ( 372,183 INR )
TFGN-930/550x240W, 30 Head...$6,300usd ( 390,792 INR )

SINGER Embroidery Machines :

SINGER QUANTUM XL-6000 Sewing and Embroidery Machine : $1,500 USD ( 93,080 INR )
SINGER QUANTUM XL-5000 Sewing and Embroidery Machine : $1,310 USD ( 81,289 INR )
SINGER QUANTUM XL-1000 Sewing and Embroidery Machine : $1,140 USD ( 70,720 INR )
SINGER Quantum XL-150 Sewing and Embroidery Machine : $970 USD ( 60,175 INR )
SINGER QUANTUM FUTURA CE-200 Sewing and Embroidery Machine : $985 USD ( 61,105 INR )
SINGER FUTURA CE-100 Sewing and Embroidery : $940 USD ( 58,310 INR )

New Home/JANOME Embroidery Machines : 

Memory Craft 11000 (MC11000) Sewing, Quilting and Embroidery Machine : $2,670 USD ( 165,625 INR )
Memory Craft 10001 (MC10001) Sewing, Embroidery and Quilting Machine : $2,240 USD ( 138,949 INR )
Memory Craft 10000 (MC10000) Sewing, Embroidery and Quilting Machine : $2,150 USD ( 133,366 INR ) 
Memory Craft 9700 (MC9700) Sewing, Quilting and Embroidery Machine : $2,000 USD ( 124,279 INR )
Memory Craft 9500 (MC9500) Sewing, Embroidery and Quilting Machine : $1,820 USD ( 112,896 INR )
Memory Craft 9000 (MC9000) Sewing, Embroidery and Quilting Machine : $1,790 USD ( 111,068 INR )
Memory Craft 5700 (MC5700) Sewing, Embroidery and Quilting Machine : $1,470 USD ( 91,218 INR )
JANOME Memory Craft 300E (MC350E) Embroidery Machine : $1,290 USD ( 80,050 INR )

We are one of the leading Distributors of the above mentioned products here in China.Our Company is devoted to serve the needs of our customers all over the world. 

Our Company provides quality services to our Customers so as to build long term relationship with them..

We also have other brands in stock.

Warranty Summary :- 2 year manufacturer warranty 

Shipping Policy:
Shipping Charges :- Free
We ship worldwide
Shipping Time :- 24-48 working hours
Delivery Time :- 10-15 Days
All consignments have full insurance coverage. 

We are looking forward to establishing mutual beneficial relationships with your company. 

If you have any question,please feel free to contact us. We are at your service any time.

Contact us with the Brand and Model of any Sewing and Embroidery Machines which you would like to order.

Thanks.
COMPANY NAME :- YUAN TAI MACHINERY CO., LTD 
ADDRESS :- NO.282 HANZHONG ROAD,BUILDING 84-117 
CITY :- HEILONGJIANG
PROVINCE :- HARBIN 
COUNTRY :- CHINA 
PHONE NUMBER :- 0086-150-5849-7038 
EMAIL :- [email protected] 
[email protected]
[email protected]
Skype : order180
Gtalk : yuanmachinerycoltd
QQ ID : 2914221744


----------



## SunEmbroidery

In addition, don't forget to account for shipping costs for garments and supplies. Often the supplies don't cost much but shipping costs can. Initially its a good idea to keep track of how long it takes to complete jobs so you can adjust pricing when necessary.


----------

